# Client/Server Problem



## soad (1. Nov 2007)

hi!

ich habe einen server zu dem sich mehrere clients verbinden (jeder client läuft in einem thread). wenn jetzt ein client eine nachricht an den server schickt, soll dieser die nachricht an alle anderen aktiven clients weiterschicken (so eine art chat).

Wie realisiere ich nun, dass die nachricht an alle clients gesendet wird? ich muss ja den OutputStream eines jeden clients/threads kommen?! man könnte einen event auslösen, wenn einen nachricht an den server geschickt wird, aber ich finde events nur in zusammenhang mit gui-anwendungen . oder eine globale clientliste, aber wie greife ich auf die einzelnen threads zu??

Fragen über Frage :roll:.... ich bitte um Hilfe !!!  

Server:

Danke schonmal!!

mfg,
soad


----------



## Murray (1. Nov 2007)

Du hast im Server doch schon die Liste aller ClientThreads, und die einzelnen ClientThreads haben auch schon eine Referenz auf diese Liste - jetzt muss der ClientThread, in dem die Nachricht aufgelaufen ist, doch nur noch diese Liste iterieren (sich selbst dabei ausnehmend) und an alle die Nachricht senden.


----------



## soad (2. Nov 2007)

ja, danke das 1.problem hätte sich gelöst, aber nun hab ich schwierigkeiten mit meinem client, und zwar:

auf dem client laufen 2.Threads: einer zum senden, einer zum empfangen. wenn ich nun den client schliessen möchte, wie beende ich dann den recieverthread, der hängt ja in der zeile serveroutput = in.readLine(); und wartet auf servernachrichten. wie kann ich das beenden? destroy() ist ja deprecated... 


mfg,
soad


----------

